# Arc Welding Conduit ?



## Iabow (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey guys I seen some of your stands and tree ladders you have made with conduit. Was wondering if EMT conduit can be welded with an SMAW/ stick welder?
I had an older lincon arc welder given to me, never welded before but thought I would get some books and do lots of practice to learn. Any suggestions on info to learn from and what rods would you guys use for conduit, if I get there? Thanks.


----------



## still searchin (Nov 19, 2009)

You could probably do it but it would be tough Conduit is pretty thin, I would use 6011 or 6013 rod keep your voltage/amperage low that stuff burns hot good luck


----------



## PSEWood (Jun 13, 2009)

*welding conduit*

I believe there is a danger welding galvanized metal.Do more research to be safe! I am not an expert! I have done it make sure you have a fan to blow fumes away!hope this helps.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Brazing is much much easier. It fills better and won't burn through so fast and is plenty strong. All my stands are brazed with 1/8" flux coated rods.


----------



## double gun (Oct 28, 2006)

The fumes are brutal, and I needed to grind thru the galvinizing to get it to weld properly.


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

I would not even think of climbing on EMT!! You are asking for an accident. Besides the fact I don not think it can be welded??


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Under the galvinizing its nothing but steel so yes it can be welded. Make sure you remove the galvinizing first or you are asking for trouble. Doing it with a stick welder is gonna take some time to get down right but can be done.


----------



## elksnout (Feb 2, 2006)

It can be welded. But by the time you grind off the galvanizing...there won't be much metal left if you use conduit. Use heavier pipe, watch the fumes and drink big glass of milk before and after you weld. Make sure you have GOOD welds....test it before you use it!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

elksnout said:


> It can be welded. But by the time you grind off the galvanizing...there won't be much metal left if you use conduit. Use heavier pipe, watch the fumes and drink big glass of milk before and after you weld. Make sure you have GOOD welds....test it before you use it!!


x 2


----------



## threedhunter (Apr 9, 2006)

you can drink as much milk as you want, the smoke is still poison. i weld for a living, would never weld galvanized with out a mask. also, conduit is for electrical routing , not very strong, and welding it is not recomended. use regular tube, with a little heavier wall. done right, will never fail.as for your welder and practise, would recomend you take a course on welding, as you are placing your LIFE in a bad place in a tree, on a welding job you do not know is perfect.

here in canada, if your welds are for sale, support people or go over the road, they have to meet a standard.home welding is not a standard.you need to be certified and your welds tested to meet this requirement.again, YOUR LIFE MATTERS.


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

*Welding Galvy*

If a guy is going to SMAW with 6011 or 6010 why does he need to sand/grind off the galvenized plating/coating? Thought 6011 was refered to as "pig rod" by pipeliners & field welders because it doesn't need all the pretty clean up and such to get penetration and fusion?


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

You don't have to grind the galvanizing off, a simple sander will do the trick. Its not very thick at all. EMT is not rated for outdoor use and the coating is more or less just to keep it from rusting and looking like crap from the humidity in the air. We can't even install it in wet locations at all. I get scrap EMT, rigid, and IMC from work all day long so I play with it all. I tend to build more with the rigid and IMC but have used EMT in the past.

You guys make it sound like the world is gonna end if anything is built out of this stuff. Granted I wouldn't try to build a lean to out of it over 8 foot but I've seen some of the cheaper store bought stands and the steel isn't any thicker. Those had to make it past some kinda safety tests. Then again I'm sure those were TIG or MIG welded and once again the issues of arc welding it come into play.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

ruttnwapati said:


> If a guy is going to SMAW with 6011 or 6010 why does he need to sand/grind off the galvenized plating/coating? Thought 6011 was refered to as "pig rod" by pipeliners & field welders because it doesn't need all the pretty clean up and such to get penetration and fusion?


Its not for cleaning the weld area as much as not getting zinc poisoning from the welding process of the galvanizing(drinking milk is the supposed cure of)

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/002570.htm


----------



## tat2 (Apr 2, 2010)

Iabow said:


> Hey guys I seen some of your stands and tree ladders you have made with conduit. Was wondering if EMT conduit can be welded with an SMAW/ stick welder?
> I had an older lincon arc welder given to me, never welded before but thought I would get some books and do lots of practice to learn. Any suggestions on info to learn from and what rods would you guys use for conduit, if I get there? Thanks.



none of my hunting stands are made out of conduit!
just learning how to weld & already plan on putting your life on the line with your homemade hunting stands 
its your body & life, do what you want but I'd just go buy an approved hunting stand for anywhere from $50-$150 or even more if you want those pricer ones.

whats your life worth ? I hope you say more than $50-$150!


----------



## tat2 (Apr 2, 2010)

neo71665 said:


> You guys make it sound like the world is gonna end if anything is built out of this stuff. Granted I wouldn't try to build a lean to out of it over 8 foot but I've seen some of the cheaper store bought stands and the steel isn't any thicker. Those had to make it past some kinda safety tests. Then again I'm sure those were TIG or MIG welded and once again the issues of arc welding it come into play.


its not always about the thickness of the metal, but more about the metal properities & its strength. harden steel or alum. mixed with other metals to give that strength.
while electric conduit might be a little weaker to allow it to be handbent for jobsite use.

then theres some stands that use square tubing but within that square tubing has another metal tubing to meet the safety standards for hunting stands.


----------



## Iabow (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks guys. No I wasn't going to make stands just starting out, figured if I became good enough I could make some sticks like Ratherbear (thinks that's it) made. IF being the main word, wouldn't do it unless I had an experienced welder say the welds and strength were good. Have had a newer store bought stand break on me before 25' up, thank God I had a saftey belt on, wasn't fun.

Was for sure planing on making a boat blind for duck hunting, trailer side bunks and bike trailer for hauling deer out with the conduit, not worried about strength so much with those. Thanks for the help, I know a guy who said he could teach me. I will diffently put safety first, thanks for telling me about the fumes off the conduit.


----------



## outdoorsdad4 (Feb 23, 2010)

All I got to say is "You must have a huge set" if your planing on standing 20' up a tree on some electrical conduit. Good luck, DON'T FORGET TO PAY YOUR LIFE INSURANCE PAYMENT


----------



## SDLAW (Aug 28, 2006)

Sure you can weld conduit, but I can almost guaranty it will look like something that fell from the north end of a south bound cow. You would be lucky if none of the rungs fell out while you were trying to stand it against the tree. I wouldn't trust it to hold my weight no matter how drunk I was. And I have been welding most of my life. At least you may get a good buzz from the fumes.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

tat2 said:


> its not always about the thickness of the metal, but more about the metal properities & its strength. harden steel or alum. mixed with other metals to give that strength.
> while electric conduit might be a little weaker to allow it to be handbent for jobsite use.
> 
> then theres some stands that use square tubing but within that square tubing has another metal tubing to meet the safety standards for hunting stands.



Conduit and tubing are 2 different things. EMT or Electrical Metallic Tubing (what most of you guys are calling conduit) is rather weak and easily bent with a hand bender. Conduit (rigid or IMC) can be bent with a hand bender in 1/2 and 3/4 but not so easily with 1 inch. After 1 inch you have to use some kinda mechanical bender. I've built bumpers out of 1 inch rigid that has seen some heavy impacts off road that has held up just fine. I also have deer stands built out of the rigid that are strong or stronger than store bought ones I've owned. But like said thats real conduit and not tubing like often called conduit on here. You guys work in an electrical field for any period of time you learn rather quickly EMT is not conduit.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

I guess if you have to ask you probably shouldn't be welding it. However as I stated before you can braze emt. The galv is so thin if you are working in a well ventilated area it is no problem. Notice my avatar picture .. it's an airboat I built over 20 years ago (I sold to Parmount Pictures for a movie they where going to make) and the guard and cage was built out of emt. In the last 35 years I have built many things including tree stands, airboats guards and swampbuggies parts from emt, If done proper it is extremely strong and durable. I would never ever consider buying a stand, all my stands are built from emt. They are strong ALL BRAZED (no bolts or cables) none squeaking tree stands that one could own, they have built on bow and gun holders and heavy duty strap seats that are very comfy. I have 22 stands that stay up year round. I KNOW WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

I have been building Lock on stands out of conduit for lots of years.I use a small wire welder.When welding I use a fan blowing across the work area to blow the fumes away.I have locked them low on a tree and had two 2 200-230 pound men on them jumping up and down and they don't bend or move.I test them all this way before using.If using a stick welder lower the heat and slowly turn it up until it sounds like bacon frying.Test weld some different welds and cut them in half and look an test the strength.


----------



## preacherjack (Aug 23, 2005)

Been a welder all my life. Certified to the max. I would not consider emt as a stand choice. I would use rigid and weld it with a tig rig using silicon bronze rod. Silicon bronze will weld through the coating like its not even there. Also most conduit is zinc coated now not galvanized. Stick welding emt is asking for problems even from a good welder. Mig, if it's what you have , but Tig is the way to go.


----------



## GusGus30125 (Mar 5, 2009)

I dont know that I would build a stand out of EMT either. If I was going to weld EMT with a stick welder, I think i would go with a 3/32 7018 rod. It will be easier to run as a beginner and I think you get a stonger weld out of a 7018. A 6010 or 11 will burn hotter eat away metal faster than a 7018. Run your heat a hair cold and let her rip.


----------



## Iabow (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks again for the input guys, that helps alot. Thought EMT and conduit were one in the same, was going to use the thicker walled conduit, except for the boat blind that's EMT. 

Like I said I seen pictures of some of the things guys on here made and got the idea to use the same material to make side bunks for my trailer, weld up my duck blind I have on my boat I made out of Emt and make a trailer to haul deer and gear out with my bike. I appreciate the warning to not use it for stands and such, I wouldn't do that to my family, I am a very safety conscious person or so I've been told. I did think the thicker walled stuff would be ok for a ladder if well braced, so glad I asked. Still plan to do the other stuff, that's why I was asking.

I know little about welding so didn't know if I could weld conduit with the arc welder that was just given to me or if I had to have a mig or tig machine to do it. I appreciate the help guys, thought it is best to ask first then be sorry later.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Tig welding with a silicone bronze filler rod is the way to go with EMT conduit, that is how I build ALL my stands and ladders. Of course you must know what you are doing, you can get this wire too hot and the weld becomes weak. If your weld is gold when you are finished you are fine, blackish gold TOOOO HOT!!! 
BUT with any stand NEVER leave the ground without a harness, climbing or hunting. I would suggest 3/4" EMT minimum on stands.
I also use an exhaust fan when welding anything with a zinc/galvanized finish.


----------



## curt514 (Feb 20, 2010)

EMT is conduit. Yes the acronym does stand for "Electrical Metallic Tubing" but it is still conduit. EMT is just a thin wall galvanized steel welded tube. There is also GRC, IMC, RNC, FMC, ARC, etc. The main difference is the type of material used to make the conduit and the intended purpose of the installation. EMT is approved for exterior use but not in areas subject to abuse and with compression fittings only. Now this all comes down to the AHJ, "authority having jurisdiction" on weather or not it can be used in each area. The NEC sets a standard base line but every area can choose to expand on to this as long as it is not violating any of the codes listed. 

That being said, EMT would not be the best material for a tree stand. GRC would be way to heavy for anything other than a fixed mounted ladder stand. IMC is going to be lighter than the GRC but still not the best choice. I have seen several stands built out of ARC (aluminum rigid conduit) that were fine. I wound not try to make a ladder stand out of it but a "clamp-on" stand would be fine, if you know how the weld aluminum and use a large enough size. It should be fairly easy to have a stand built that would hold 300lb and weigh around 15 to 20lb. What you would have to consider is whether or not it would be worth it considering the cost of the conduit, the fab time, and the fab cost. You can go a buy a standard clamp-on stand for around $60 and have to do nothing to it.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

curt514 said:


> EMT is conduit. Yes the acronym does stand for "Electrical Metallic Tubing" but it is still conduit. EMT is just a thin wall galvanized steel welded tube. There is also GRC, IMC, RNC, FMC, ARC, etc. The main difference is the type of material used to make the conduit and the intended purpose of the installation. EMT is approved for exterior use but not in areas subject to abuse and with compression fittings only. Now this all comes down to the AHJ, "authority having jurisdiction" on weather or not it can be used in each area. The NEC sets a standard base line but every area can choose to expand on to this as long as it is not violating any of the codes listed.
> 
> That being said, EMT would not be the best material for a tree stand. GRC would be way to heavy for anything other than a fixed mounted ladder stand. IMC is going to be lighter than the GRC but still not the best choice. I have seen several stands built out of ARC (aluminum rigid conduit) that were fine. I wound not try to make a ladder stand out of it but a "clamp-on" stand would be fine, if you know how the weld aluminum and use a large enough size. It should be fairly easy to have a stand built that would hold 300lb and weigh around 15 to 20lb. What you would have to consider is whether or not it would be worth it considering the cost of the conduit, the fab time, and the fab cost. You can go a buy a standard clamp-on stand for around $60 and have to do nothing to it.


I will take my chances on a stand I build out of emt anyday vs. a junk china piece of crap for $60.00


----------



## happyfish (Aug 19, 2008)

Use 6013 set the welder to A/C lowest amp setting your welder has and most of all practice until you can lay in a good bead. Like was said a light sanding where you plan to weld will remove the coating it's not that thick. Also grind the EMT so it fits tight where your going to weld you don't want a gap or you will burn threw every time. It can be done but it wont be easy with a stick welder. I have seen some latter stands built from this stuff they looked like quality work but were too shaky and I wouldn't use them, but I have also seen some hang on stands that were as strong as any you can buy. To tell you the truth you can probably buy a chimerical built stand cheaper than you can build one. And to be honest you don't have any experience welding It may be safer to buy one. I'm not trying to say you cant do it just throwing it out there for you to think about it.


----------



## QuickReflex (Jul 28, 2008)

Ive fell twice from store bought factory cetified stands, both folded up in the joints where platform meets the ladder. Not once in my 35+ years of hunting have I fell from a homemade EMT conduit stand ,either Brased or mig welded. By the way I have ove 20 of them currently in place that is all I use now, I trust my welds over some kid from china any day. Oh yea Im not a certified welder either. EMT is easy to fuse together if you dont have a mig ( the easyest ) then brasing is your best bet. You can do a search on here for ladder stands & see what Ive built. Im 6'3"@ 300+lbs & they dont budge or wiggle so Im confident that they will do the average guy good.


----------



## zara_puppy (Sep 10, 2006)

*EMT & Mig Welds*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=750663

The stand in this thread is a 10' ladder made from 1". The top section is 3/4" and it slides into the 1" about 2 feet. Migged, tested and trusted. The braces from the back of the seat are what keeps the 3/4" from sliding further in to the ladder. Total weight = 50 pounds - the same as any other 15' ladder stand. The brace back to the tree is adjustable. Got the tubing from a warehouse that bought out another warehouse and was just sitting there in 10' sections. Got enough to build two of them for $45.

For the amount of work that went into them, I'll probably just buy them from now on - but of all the stands I own, this is the Caddy. Adjustable bowholder that keeps the bow grip about 10" from my hand, hangers for grunts and other equipment. Quiet and strong, no pins to deal with, etc. - not very portable though.


----------



## curt514 (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok, granted $60 is a cheep stand, but you can find dozens of these in almost any retail market. (Wal-mart, K-mart, Sportsman Guide, Cheaper then Dirt, etc) I know that these are not acceptable to some but for those of us who are only able to use them for a couple of months out of the year they are perfectly fine. I don't have to spend hundreds of dollars on a simple clamp on stand to feel safe in it. You can even find ladder stands in the $130 range easily that are fine for most uses. I know some people carry their stands in and out with them every day but I am fortunate enough that I don't have to do that. I can leave mine up all year. No matter the price I would still hate to have a tree come down and take out my stand in the off season. No matter if it is $60 or $200 it is still a loss. And we can't forget about theft. Just because it is on private property doesn't mean it is safe.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

curt514 said:


> Ok, granted $60 is a cheep stand, but you can find dozens of these in almost any retail market. (Wal-mart, K-mart, Sportsman Guide, Cheaper then Dirt, etc) I know that these are not acceptable to some but for those of us who are only able to use them for a couple of months out of the year they are perfectly fine. I don't have to spend hundreds of dollars on a simple clamp on stand to feel safe in it. You can even find ladder stands in the $130 range easily that are fine for most uses. I know some people carry their stands in and out with them every day but I am fortunate enough that I don't have to do that. I can leave mine up all year. No matter the price I would still hate to have a tree come down and take out my stand in the off season. No matter if it is $60 or $200 it is still a loss. And we can't forget about theft. Just because it is on private property doesn't mean it is safe.


Curt,

I think you missed the point. If a guy can braze and use a set of torches and has a little common sense he can build his own stands that will be better and last longer than your everyday run of the mill store bought tree stands. It's not that hard. Unfortunately most of the post on this thread are from people that don't know jack about welding or building anything. zara_puppy and QuickReflex are the exception, they know and understand.


----------



## GusGus30125 (Mar 5, 2009)

rigginuts said:


> Curt,
> 
> I think you missed the point. If a guy can braze and use a set of torches and has a little common sense he can build his own stands that will be better and last longer than your everyday run of the mill store bought tree stands. It's not that hard. Unfortunately most of the post on this thread are from people that don't know jack about welding or building anything. zara_puppy and QuickReflex are the exception, they know and understand.


Ive got a handful of papers that can attest to my lack of knowledge. I wonder if them folks that certified me know that I dont know what im doing. Ill have to ask next time im up there.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

GusGus30125 said:


> Ive got a handful of papers that can attest to my lack of knowledge. I wonder if them folks that certified me know that I dont know what im doing. Ill have to ask next time im up there.


Yea, maybe you should.


----------



## GusGus30125 (Mar 5, 2009)

rigginuts said:


> Yea, maybe you should.


Will do.

Im glad we have an expert in the house that I can rely upon to enlighten me about all the things I dont know. Next time I have a question you'll be the first person I ask.


----------



## bugs825 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thats what I made my stand out of. 10' ladder and a stand thats big enough for my son and I. I did use some scrap angle for the seat frame. 3/4" EMT is about maxed out with me climbing it almost strait up and down. I'm only 125 #.

When I was a kid I made a stand out of a bed frame. Heavy as heck but worked like a charm. So good someone stole it! When I do it again I am going to weld my own climbing sticks. The EMT is strong if you triangulate but weak by its self. Fumes are bad, deadly bad if your not carefully, but it welds OK with a flux core.

Nathan


----------



## bugs825 (Mar 12, 2010)

neo71665 said:


> Conduit and tubing are 2 different things. EMT or Electrical Metallic Tubing (what most of you guys are calling conduit) is rather weak and easily bent with a hand bender. Conduit (rigid or IMC) can be bent with a hand bender in 1/2 and 3/4 but not so easily with 1 inch. After 1 inch you have to use some kinda mechanical bender. I've built bumpers out of 1 inch rigid that has seen some heavy impacts off road that has held up just fine. I also have deer stands built out of the rigid that are strong or stronger than store bought ones I've owned. But like said thats real conduit and not tubing like often called conduit on here. You guys work in an electrical field for any period of time you learn rather quickly EMT is not conduit.


Since your splitting hairs I think that we should all call it "An unthreaded thinwall raceway" (NEC 358.2). The point is simple. With the proper design, EMT can hold a house. Would I trust my welds? NO! Rigid Metal Conduit is better but more $, heavier and harder to work with. I just hung a service mast the other day and miss underground services. You guys with your $500 tree stands that you take out into the woods with your truck or quad are spoiled. Check out the stands at the other end of the row at Cabela's. Its not much, if any, better than EMT. Its the design that makes it strong.

Nathan


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

GusGus30125 said:


> Will do.
> 
> Im glad we have an expert in the house that I can rely upon to enlighten me about all the things I dont know. Next time I have a question you'll be the first person I ask.


I never clam to be a expert on all things, but just because you hold a certificate doesn't mean you know what your talking about. FYI I also held a 6G certificate in welding, and still hold a State General Contractors Lic, Captains Lic, Twic Lic, Concealed weapons lic. but it's doesn't mean I'm an expert in all the above. I learn new things everyday just because I know I don't know it all. Maybe you should try the same thing.


----------



## still searchin (Nov 19, 2009)

The main thing is however you decide to build your stand be careful and do it as safe as possible. I agree tig is probably the best way but if you dont have acess to one they are exp. to buy and it will run 30 to 50$ an hr to have someone do it. Like I said however you do it just be safe.


----------



## GusGus30125 (Mar 5, 2009)

rigginuts said:


> I never clam to be a expert on all things, but just because you hold a certificate doesn't mean you know what your talking about. FYI I also held a 6G certificate in welding, and still hold a State General Contractors Lic, Captains Lic, Twic Lic, Concealed weapons lic. but it's doesn't mean I'm an expert in all the above. I learn new things everyday just because I know I don't know it all. Maybe you should try the same thing.


You're the one that said that most of the people on this thread didnt know jack about welding. Most welders I know understand that there are multiple ways to weld something together. Because others dont do it your way, that means that they dont know what they are talking about? Most all of the ways that were suggested will put EMT together and make it hold as long as the welds are solid.


----------



## SDLAW (Aug 28, 2006)

The original question basically was: Can a guy with no welding experience arc weld EMT conduit with an old arc welder and expect it to be safe. The answer is almost certainly NO! With the right equipment, welding experience and metal preparation can it be done? Yeah, but as any welder knows, the strength of the weld is greatly affected by the quality of the underlying material, ability to minimize contamination in the weld itself and the filler material used for the weld. Arc welding thin walled coated metal tube is a recipe for failure for all of these reasons. You guys can fight about who knows what all you want, but you're not helping answer the question.


----------



## Iabow (Apr 1, 2004)

SDLAW that is the way I should have phrased the question, my fault there.

I am not looking to make stands but was asking for other projects I want to do that will not involve safety (boat blind I made out conduit being the biggest). 

I seen pictures of what others have made welding conduit, mainly stands, that's where I got the idea to weld my boat blind up. I thought some could shed light on the subject for me since they did it and beings I didn't know and was trigger happy with my first welder.

*Being I don't know nothing I would never consider making a stand*, that would not be smart on my part I know that. Although I do have a 15 yr old conduit stand (my first tree stand) that my dad's friend made for me that is my most sturdy and favorite stand and yes I have many store bought stands.

I know experience is everything and I first need to get there before I can expect to do anything. Another reason I asked conduit would be cheap practice material for me to work with. 

So thanks to all who helped out, I am taking it all in right now, plus alot of internet research. :darkbeer: :thumbs_up


----------



## Iabow (Apr 1, 2004)

Oh forgot, had to sort but the questions I had got answered. GusGus and a couple guys answered the questons about the stick welding aspect and rigginuts helped me out with the brazeing via pms. So special thanks to those guys. 

It may be awhile but I'll try to post some pictures of the blind and other projects when they're all done.


----------



## Joch1992 (Oct 27, 2019)

I am a master electrician with 30 years of military and industrial experience, with 5 years of apprenticeship school and 4 years to get my a BA at Johnson University. The weakest point of your design will be at the stress points created at connection joints that include a change of direction. So use the appropriately sized bender to bend your 90 45 and 30 degree angle bends and make sure there are no ripples, ridges or crimps in your bends. (These are avoided by applying constant and "HEAVY" foot pressure on the heel of the bender.) At connection points that are difficult to weld use hardware 3/16" up to 1/4" should be fine. 1" Emt has sufficient compressive strength to use as a ladder. The issue is that it is round and lacks the surface area for adequately welding ladder rungs onto the uprights. So, hardware is the simple solution at those locations. For ladder rungs if you can flatten the ends in a vise without "BREAKING" the metal you can wrap them around the upright and use hardware or welding to attach them to the uprights. For the seats or Horizontal portions you have to consider the point load and the deflection that it causes. So a 4' horizontal member could have 300lbs of point load applied (obviously your weight is distributed to both sides of support structure etc.etc.) but for our purposes assume the load is static on one side and at one point in the center. The back is attached to the tree and the front is sending the load down to the ladder support stand. So the center of the seat support member is your weakest point-load and needs to be supported. Again hardware is the answer as well as bending the ends of your support members to extend the contact surface area between the horizontal and vertical members. So if you got the material build strong, build smart, build safe.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

When I build using EMT I always bend with the tube seam in the throat or heel of the 90 or ??? Of course with multiple bends it could be hard to get away having the seam on the centerline. I use a hydraulic tubing bender for my creations and always use a vise grip to keep the EMT from pulling through which causes the ripples. I can actually get a VERY tight 180 degree bend using the grips. Just be smart when designing and do not have too much conduit exposed as a cantilever and you should be fine.....
AS FOR WELDING: (for the TIG welding crew) I highly recommend using the TIG welding method with silicone bronze filler wire. It doesn't over heat the material and is very strong if done properly!! If it stays bronze colored after welding GOOD, if it looks like burnt bronze after, you used too much heat. It is basically like a higher temp braze rod without the need for flux, used for oxy/acetylene welding.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

just noticed how old this thread is, see I commented back then too...………….


----------



## 925767 (Oct 4, 2019)

Iabow said:


> Hey guys I seen some of your stands and tree ladders you have made with conduit. Was wondering if EMT conduit can be welded with an SMAW/ stick welder?
> I had an older lincon arc welder given to me, never welded before but thought I would get some books and do lots of practice to learn. Any suggestions on info to learn from and what rods would you guys use for conduit, if I get there? Thanks.


Welding galvanized anything is bad business. May want to rethink your material so as not to take the risk of making yourself sick. They tell me it is worse than drinking the water in Mexico.


----------



## Jmlochala (Oct 22, 2019)

My brother made me a climbing stand out of 3/4” EMT. It was very sturdy. I haven’t used it in about 12-14 years.. I don’t think im going to use it anymore. I’ve seen too many hunting accidents involving stands.. it can be done. I’ll get some pics of it


----------

